# Frill Neck Lizard Progress Pics (DUW)



## W.T.BUY (Dec 9, 2014)

(sorry some of these have been uploaded before not all are in order):














[URL=http://s653.photobucket.com/user/Keen4Kritters/media/74c8bc9773bf175e3f8f8f4a4084cd3b4df621c2af1de7c22a6039b7d9ed0c35.jpg.html]












































[/URL]


----------



## apprenticegnome (Dec 9, 2014)

Love to own 1 or 2. On my wish list with green tree pythons. Soon as I can sell off more unwanted stuff in garage to make necessary space.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice little frilly you got there, love the colour. it amazed me how fast they grow. Mines about 45cm long now including it's tail and I've only had him just over a year. Not long now and he'll be moving into an avary. Does yours scratch the back of its frill with it's back legs when shedding like a dog scratching it's ears? I spun out when I seen mine doing it for the first time, easily my favourite aussie dragon. Cheers.


----------



## hunterschamps (Dec 9, 2014)

Love that fluro frill looks amazing!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 9, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> Nice little frilly you got there, love the colour. it amazed me how fast they grow. Mines about 45cm long now including it's tail and I've only had him just over a year. Not long now and he'll be moving into an avary. Does yours scratch the back of its frill with it's back legs when shedding like a dog scratching it's ears? I spun out when I seen mine doing it for the first time, easily my favourite aussie dragon. Cheers.



Yeah I have noticed that behavior from a young age, unfortunately one of my males put a small hole in his frill during the process  I actually have 15 of the little terrors which are eating me out of house and home! Quite a bit of variation between locals an individuals.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 9, 2014)

W.T.BUY said:


> Yeah I have noticed that behavior from a young age, unfortunately one of my males put a small hole in his frill during the process  I actually have 15 of the little terrors which are eating me out of house and home! Quite a bit of variation between locals an individuals.



That's unfortunate, I'll be devistaded if mine rips his frill. And yeah I can imagine how much food 15 frillys would go through lol I started breeding crickets and woodies for mine, little fatty he is  what locale is the one pictured?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 9, 2014)

Most are of WA (kimberley) locals. The less colourful ones are North QLD, they do colour up as in the (9th last pic) however I think they will get better as they get older.


----------



## beastcreature (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd love one of these guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's soooo cute! 15 is just greedy!! (That's the jealousy talking)


----------

